# Performance testen



## stbenne2 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Forum,

kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, die Performance eines Linux-Rechners zu testen? Ich habe diverse Rechner, einen Vserver mit Suse, einen Rootserver mit Sarge, einen Vserver mit Sarge u.s.w..

Davon will ich jetzt ein paar einmotten - erster Gedanke, ich schmeiße die mit der schlechtesten Hardware über Bort. Allerdings habe ich gerade einen neuen Server aufgesetz wo noch nichts drauf läuft, und die "gefühlte geschwindigkeit" ist bei dem (wieder ein Vserver) nicht so doll - wenn ich zum Beispiel ein find ausführe - obwohl die zugrundeliegende Hardware (also das was mein Vserver zugesichert bekommt) spitze ist.

Daher wollte ich da mal Nackte Zahlen haben um das zu vergleichen, wenn jemand von Euch ein Tool / Programm / Möglichkeit die Performance zu testen kennt, währe das super.

Vielen Dank und bis bald,

Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2007)

Es kommt ganz darauf an welche Performance Du testen willst.
Wie so oft unter Linux hast Du nicht ein Programm fuer alles, sondern verschiedene Programme fuer verschiedene Zwecke.
So gibt es z.B. WebBench um Last am Web-Server hervorzurufen.
Mittels HDParm kann man grob an den Durchsatz der Platten kommen. Bonnie++ ist fuer dabei aber vorzuziehen da es gruendlicher Arbeitet, aber auch laenger braucht.

Kuerzlich hab ich auch was von einem Kernel-Benchmark gelesen, den Namen hab ich aber vergessen.
Allgemein kann ich nur empfehlen bei FreshMeat und SourceForge einfach mal nach *bench* zu suchen.
Bei FreshMeat gibt es sogar eine eigene Benchmark-Kategorie.


----------

